# Cylinder full of oil



## Guro305 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a B14 Sentra and today I was going home from work and it felt like the car had a bad plug or wire. I keep spare ones in the trunk so I grabbed my tools and began pulling wires out. 

I found one of my cylinders filled about a third of the way with oil and there was oil all along the top part of the valve cover. I checked my oil and it was still black, not milky. I'm assuming it's time to change the valve cover gasket but are there other gaskets I need? I have read that the spark plug tube seals are not replaceable within these years because the valve cover is plastic. I have also read that you can use the aluminum valve covers from the 91-94 Sentras on 95-99 Sentras and the spark plug tube seals are replaceable. Is this true?

Another question is I've recently have had problems with the car getting hot and have changed all hoses and even the water pump and have repeatedly pressure tested it for leaks and have found none whatsoever. Could this be caused by the oil leak problem?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes the plastic valve covers have the spark plug tube seals laminated in. I found out the hard way by not paying attention and trying to pry one out. Of course I damaged the seal necesitating replacement but found out you can't replace them. well a trip to the JY and I found a 93 sentra with a aluminum cover for $20. Put new seals and a gasket on and now I am in business. You will have to use the older style metal screw in PCV valve but other than that it works great.


----------



## Guro305 (Dec 16, 2007)

Madmaxfl said:


> Yes the plastic valve covers have the spark plug tube seals laminated in. I found out the hard way by not paying attention and trying to pry one out. Of course I damaged the seal necesitating replacement but found out you can't replace them. well a trip to the JY and I found a 93 sentra with a aluminum cover for $20. Put new seals and a gasket on and now I am in business. You will have to use the older style metal screw in PCV valve but other than that it works great.


That's what I did too!


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

dude you probably have a worn out piston ring did your motor start making a weird sound like if its forcing itself?


----------



## Guro305 (Dec 16, 2007)

No. Changing out the valve cover gasket seal and going to a b13 valve cover with the replaceable spark plug tube seals did the trick. No more oily cylinders.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Good job and you saved money too!


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

the older metal v/c can transfer but the seals arent replacable. my 95 was a mid-year so it came with 95 enine but 94 v/c and the seals are stuck in which sucks cuz after about 3000 miles oil starts to come out my plug tubes


----------



## Guro305 (Dec 16, 2007)

Recian said:


> the older metal v/c can transfer but the seals arent replacable. my 95 was a mid-year so it came with 95 enine but 94 v/c and the seals are stuck in which sucks cuz after about 3000 miles oil starts to come out my plug tubes


The seals are very much replaceable cause I did it. If they were put on correctly they are a bit of a pain to take off.

I had to take a rubber mallet and a flathead screwdriver to it but it worked eventually. You really have to pry them off with a little elbow grease but they are very much replaceable. What is the color of you V/C? Is it black or gray? It's possible the person you bought the car from changed them before.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

v/c was a very faded scratched up gold. im kinda thinking it was replaced like u say cuz the v/c was leaking like a sob when i got the car at 198k


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

If it is plastic the seals are not replaceable. If it is aluminum they are.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah it is the aluminum. i'll have to get parts guy to finally LISTEN to me that not all parts are 95 lol he probably looked up tube seals for a 95 instead of a 94. told me he has to get full v/c to get seals


----------



## Guro305 (Dec 16, 2007)

Madmaxfl said:


> If it is plastic the seals are not replaceable. If it is aluminum they are.


I think you mean if it's the plastic V/C (95-99) you are right, they are not replaceable. The aluminum V/C (91-94) is very much replaceable. I should know I got the idea from this forum to change out the V/C from my 96 B14 with a V/C from a B13 (91-94).


----------

